# Mass. Housing Discrimination Settlement



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Mass. AG announces $15,000 housing discrimination settlement*

December 7, 2012
By Bryan Cohen

Quote:
“People with disabilities must be afforded the same access to quality, affordable housing as any other resident of the state,” Coakley said. “Failing to make reasonable adjustments to policies and practices in order to accommodate tenants with disabilities violates the law.”

Mass. AG announces $15,000 housing discrimination settlement | Legal Newsline


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

ILGHAUS said:


> *Mass. AG announces $15,000 housing discrimination settlement*
> 
> December 7, 2012
> By Bryan Cohen
> ...


GOOD! I am glad that this was fought, exposed, and settled! Another small battle won for the disabled and working service dogs!


----------

